
Do TV Debates Sway Voters? - helloworld
https://hbswk.hbs.edu/item/do-tv-debates-sway-voters
======
larnmar
Conclusions of article not supported by actual data.

In particular, just because people don’t change their mind immediately after a
debate doesn’t mean they’re not being strongly influenced — they might just
take a few days to turn it over in their minds and realise that they actually
prefer another candudate

